# SKA at GWU



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello, and my thanks in advance for any feedback.

Can anyone give me any feedback on this dojo:
http://www.gwu.edu/~ska/

They are affiliated with this organization:
http://www.ska.org/

The sensei is Tsutomu Ohshima. A bit of a drive for me, but I am interested in checking it out.

Thank you,

Daniel


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 1, 2009)

If Mr. Ohshima is still teaching, it'd be worth checking out purely by his reputation.  If you have a copy of the Karate Kyohan like most karate-ka of the Shotokan tree do (or Chung Do Kwan taekwondoists too for that matter), you can see pictures of a youthful Ohshima demonstrating.  

What are you trying to get out of the experience, Daniel?  I would imagine you'd find good, solid kihon practice at the very least, but you might be disappointed if you are looking for something more esoteric.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 1, 2009)

My mistake. Kitty Gallagher is the dojo cho.  Tsutomu Ohshima is the organizational head.

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 1, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> What are you trying to get out of the experience, Daniel? I would imagine you'd find good, solid kihon practice at the very least, but you might be disappointed if you are looking for something more esoteric.


It has been about twenty five years since my last stint with Shotokan, so it would be nice to get back into it again.  It appears to be the closest place to where I live that actually teaches Shotokan.  Every place in my normal range that claims to be a karate school is actually a taekwondo school. Solid kihon is always a huge plus.  I am not sure what you mean by esoteric. 

Daniel


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Ohshima teaches Shotokan closer to the way that Funakoshi O'sensei taught.  The highest rank in SKA is godan. Which was the last official rank Funakoshi held before his passing. *


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 1, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Solid kihon is always a huge plus.  I am not sure what you mean by esoteric.
> Daniel



I might be mistaken but I thought you were interested in sophisticated bunkai from some of your past posts.  In my experience, Shotokan isn't the best style to offer that, although no doubt it teaches you to punch like a load of bricks and there's a strong sportive element if you're interested in that.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 2, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> It has been about twenty five years since my last stint with Shotokan, so it would be nice to get back into it again.  It appears to be the closest place to where I live that actually teaches Shotokan.  Every place in my normal range that claims to be a karate school is actually a taekwondo school. Solid kihon is always a huge plus.  I am not sure what you mean by esoteric.
> 
> Daniel


I seem to recall a couple of JKA-affiliated schools in the area, as well.  May not be particularly close to you, though.  Check out www.dckarate.com.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 2, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> I might be mistaken but I thought you were interested in sophisticated bunkai from some of your past posts. In my experience, Shotokan isn't the best style to offer that,


 
Sophistication is less important to me than practical. Of course *existant* bunkai is something that I would like; my last posting about bunkai was in relation to Taekwondo and the utter _lack_ of it in most TKD schools. During that thread, Simon O'Neil's book, the Taegeuk Cipher was published, and I was also directed to other sources, mostly Ian Abernathy. They were mostly karate sources who's material could be adapted to the taekwondo forms.



dancingalone said:


> although no doubt it teaches you to punch like a load of bricks


Well that can be handy.



dancingalone said:


> and there's a strong sportive element if you're interested in that.


From what I recall from high school and from what I have seen currently, Shotokan's sportive element is less divorced from self defense than Taekwondo's is, though sport is fairly low on my list as a 42 year old.  Not off of my list, mind you, but not a high priority.  I get plenty of sportive element in kendo as it is.

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 2, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> I seem to recall a couple of JKA-affiliated schools in the area, as well. May not be particularly close to you, though. Check out www.dckarate.com.


I do not know if it is close, but I do know the area where it is. 

Daniel


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 2, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Sophistication is less important to me than practical. Of course *existant* bunkai is something that I would like; my last posting about bunkai was in relation to Taekwondo and the utter _lack_ of it in most TKD schools.



I read you loud and clear.  Just my personal bias but I'm bored of the 'standard' get out of the line of attack, block or deflect, and then counter bunkai.  I'm not saying that they don't work or that they shouldn't be taught, just that I am practicing more 'interesting' stuff these days.


----------



## JohnASE (Sep 2, 2009)

Oshima Sensei is the head of the SKA, but his dojo is in Santa Barbara, CA.  He is one of the most respected shotokan instructors in the US, and people come from all over the world to train at his incredibly beautiful dojo.  Looks like the GWU program is led by Sensei Kitty Gallagher.  I don't know anything about the GWU dojo, but I know several SKA senseis, and I would recommend them to anyone looking to train in Shotokan.



twendkata71 said:


> *Ohshima teaches Shotokan closer to the way that Funakoshi O'sensei taught.  The highest rank in SKA is godan. Which was the last official rank Funakoshi held before his passing. *


Are you sure about the godan limit?  i know a couple of SKA godans (5th degree), and I thought there were higher ranks, at least for Oshima Sensei himself.  I could be wrong.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 3, 2009)

This is what his bio, http://www.ska.org/index.php?p=1, on the SKA website says:

_At the All-Japan Sandan Promotional in 1952 Master Funakoshi personally awarded Mr. Ohshima his sandan (third degree black belt) rank, while honoring him with the highest score of any participant. Also in 1952 he became the Captain of the Waseda University Karate Club, working with Master Funakoshi. In 1957 Mr. Ohshima also received his godan (fifth degree black belt) rank from Master Funakoshi, the highest rank awarded by Master Funakoshi *and still the highest rank achievable in SKA*._

The last part was bolded and underlined by myself.  Apparently, Godan is it according to the SKA website.

Daniel


----------



## JohnASE (Sep 10, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> In 1957 Mr. Ohshima also received his godan (fifth degree black belt) rank from Master Funakoshi, the highest rank awarded by Master Funakoshi *and still the highest rank achievable in SKA*.


That's interesting.  There are JKA ranks above godan today, but I guess not SKA.  I wonder when Oshima Sensei split off.

Does anyone watch Survivor?  Do you remember Bruce Kanegai?  I think I remember seeing him do kata on the beach.  Anyway, he's an SKA godan.  I was reasonably impressed when he told us he had earned his godan, but knowing it's their highest rank makes it even more so!



Daniel Sullivan said:


> what I recall from high school and from what I have seen currently, Shotokan's sportive element is less divorced from self defense than Taekwondo's is, though sport is fairly low on my list as a 42 year old.  Not off of my list, mind you, but not a high priority.  I get plenty of sportive element in kendo as it is.


I don't know how common local SKA tournaments are, but here in the L.A. area, they hold their Nisei Week karate tournament every year.  I've never been, but I hear they get pretty good turnout (national and international competitors).


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 10, 2009)

Ohshima is the real deal, when it comes to traditional Karate.  He certainly has an excellent lineage, and is well-respected amongst the various Karate groups.  

If Gallagher Sensei trained directly under him, and received her Yondan from him, then I would be quite confident that you'll get an excellent education from her.


----------



## Cayuga Karate (Sep 10, 2009)

Master Ohshima is the real deal. He resides in California. I had a friend who trained at the GWU school, and he told me they train hard. Old school.

Here's a couple of interesting things they used to do.

Each year they have a "Special Training". The goal is to stay in horse stance for quite a long period of time. 90 minutes. Ouch. People come close to passing out.

To get to black belt there is a requirement that you complete 5000 repetitions of Bassai Dai. 

Cool stuff. 

Mike Eschenbrenner


----------



## dortiz (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Daniel,
this is old and its not exactly close either but if you are still thinking about it please take a look http://www.koryu-uchinadi.com/index1.html . As you know I have trained over 20 years in Korean Martial Arts. While in San Francisco I was fortunate enough to start training with Kurt Graham who is with this group. It opened my eyes to a whole new world. One that makes a difference.
Learning forms as applications makes the entire process about real techniques. Sadly 90% of TKD is showy kicks and forms that go no where. We then act shocked about the lack of self defense. This group not only teaches through the Okinawan style of disecting the application but under Hanshi McCarthy has created great two man sets and other series to work on actual technique. 
I am training with them now and really finding my happy place. Darrin Johnson teaches Friday night 7-9 at the Lake Anne Rec center in Reston.
If you have a free night you should come. At least google him and maybe ask some questions.

Cheers,
Dave O.


----------

